# BORED MAFIA - Night One



## nastypass (Feb 8, 2011)

Right, all PMs are out.  Sorry for the lag between all this; I had to go suddenly after getting the last one out and writing them all took longer than expected.  In retrospect, I should have gotten them written out ahead of time.  Regardless!  The game begins.  

*It is now Night 0.  48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA*

The small hamlet of Mafialand woke to a horrified scream, which was not in and of itself unusual; people (if you could call the low peasantry 'people') gave off horrified screams upon waking up all the time, generally once they remembered that they were part of the peasantry.  However this scream lacked the certain strained, hung-over quality that usually marked such outbursts.  "Oh boy, something's happening!" was the thought that immediately entered every Mafialander's head (followed by the usual "oh god I'm a peasant," in some).  

Curious, the entire town gathered at the town square (which was not so much a square as a slightly less muddy, sort of ovular area with a large spindly tree standing tall at the center), only to find quite the spectacle:  a King's Watchman™ standing, mouth agape, in front of two bodies:  one with a small hole in its chest, identified as *Wargle*, another hardly recognizable, skewered on a particularly sturdy branch, its face torn to shreds, and guts mostly removed and dangling from the other branches.  After some worried discussion, it was identified as *Kirby-chan*.  Worried about the possibility of the town being infiltrated by businessmen wishing to start an amusement park business on public lands, the King's Watchmen™ unanimously agreed to institute martial law-- or as it was more commonly known, the Lynch System.

*Wargle and Kirby-chan are dead.  Neither was mafia.

It is now day one.  You have 48 hours for discussion and lynching.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

It seems that Wargle was Mafia-killed, but Kirby-Chan...


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

o_o

You know how to write gross flavor text...

I vote *Wait until everyone else gets here so we can start discussing and stuff *


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



InvaderSyl said:


> o_o
> 
> You know how to write gross flavor text...
> 
> I vote *Wait until everyone else gets here so we can start discussing and stuff *


^This.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

It sounds like we have a psychopath maybe?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Seems a bit grisly for a psychopath, but oh well.
And if there is a psychopath, there must be a psychiatrist.

EDIT: OH GOD I'M A PEASANT!
It had to be done~


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

So Wargle - a small hole, and Kirby-Chan - mutilated crazily. Yuck!

Sounds like mafia and unlucky vigilante. So, are lynches necessary or not? I forgot.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

I don't know; did you guys get unconventional roles? Mine is pretty vanilla, albeit with weird flavor text reminiscent of a 2008 Bloc Party single. (Look it up, you lazy numpnuts.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I don't know; did you guys get unconventional roles? Mine is pretty vanilla, albeit with weird flavor text reminiscent of a 2008 Bloc Party single. (Look it up, you lazy numpnuts.)


Mine was pretty detailed. Yes, I am a lazy numpnut. Syl, go link a page about a 2008 Blok Party.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

What? o_0

Oh. Yesh, I are troper queen.

I'll go find it. I gotta do homework, though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Yeah, I was just being a lazy numpnuts.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Uhh, my role, I er have yet to figure out what it is.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Phantom said:


> Uhh, my role, I er have yet to figure out what it is.


And... how do you not know what your role is? 
Also OMGWTFBBQ 666 POSTS!!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

I was told I have a role but can't know what it is.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I don't know; did you guys get unconventional roles? Mine is pretty vanilla, albeit with weird flavor text reminiscent of a 2008 Bloc Party single. (Look it up, you lazy numpnuts.)


...Mercury? Be more specific or something!

I've gotten a pretty normal role as well. Except it's a bit different from the original in the flavor text and stuff.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I don't know; did you guys get unconventional roles? Mine is pretty vanilla, albeit with weird flavor text reminiscent of a 2008 Bloc Party single. (Look it up, you lazy numpnuts.)


I can't tell if this is a complement or not, so I'm going to take it as one.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Um. So, is there a possibility of a Serial killer or something that kills someone with grotesque flavor text? Or multiple mafias? Or perhaps healerkills have very grisly deaths...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Serial Killer and Vigilante sound plausible. Guess we'll have to wait, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Seritinajii said:


> ...Mercury? Be more specific or something!
> 
> I've gotten a pretty normal role as well. Except it's a bit different from the original in the flavor text and stuff.


Mhm, mercury. Exactly what I would want someone to inject into my veins.

Yeah, apparently I'm a doctor! I was pretty surprised about it myself.

That being said, I can assure you there is a second doctor, who I recommend keeps quiet. Because we wouldn't want anything to happen to him, would we??? (:B


----------



## nastypass (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

*24 hour extension*, because I'm late and no consensus has been reached.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Inactive lynching *Twilight Sparkle*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Seritinajii said:


> Inactive lynching *Twilight Sparkle*.


'kay. *Twilight Sparkle*


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

*Twilight Sparkle* I guees


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

um okay BANDWAGON TIME

*Twilight Sparkle*

Also, anyone here want to roleclaim as something useful? Keep in mind that I can heal you.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Sure, *Twilight*.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Can't beat em', join em' :P

*Twilight*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

*Twilight Sparkle*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Also, anyone here want to roleclaim as something useful? Keep in mind that I can heal you.


HEY GUYS

I am rather irritated that all discussion stops once someone starts a bandwagon.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> I am rather irritated that all discussion stops once someone starts a bandwagon.


I kinda was going to roleclaim but because of the day 1...ness and all...

Anyway, I'm a firefighter, if that counts


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

As I said earlier, I have no idea what my role is, but I am curious to figure it out. I apparently have a night action, but I'm not allowed to know what it is. But I know I'm not mafia... so I have an innocent role, but I'm not allowed to know what it is. 


WHY GAME GODS????


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

ALL RIGHT. THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY 
TO SETTLE THIS.

No, actually.

Other healer, heal Karkat, karkat, heal one of us. If there is a third healer, heal whoever karkat doesn't.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Okay, so we have an arsonist on the loose?

...fuuuuuck, I don't think I can heal past that.

Wow this was a shitty time to roleclaim!

lol @ syl, i'm not telling you who I'm healing

(hint: it's not you)


----------



## nastypass (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: BORED MAFIA - Day One*

Whoops, looks like I'm a day late.  Not that anyone abused it.

Twilight Sparkle is dragged up to the large pole that has been erected in the town square at the whim of a few villagers, met with apathy from all parties.  The King's Watchmen™ tie her to the post with an unusually long length of rope (when asked later, he said it was to keep her from teleporting away from her execution.  when asked how rope would stop teleportation, he hanged the interviewer.) and set her ablaze.  After "investigating" her house, they found a closet filled with strange, black, perfectly folded attire with lots and lots of ties.  The village's fears were confirmed:  they did, in fact, have mafia among them.

*Twilight Sparkle is dead.  She was mafia.

It is now night one.  You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------

